# X-tone protein



## TAFFY

ok guys just wondering if anyone has heard or tried x-tone protein seen it in my local homebargains tenner a kilo bought bag chock to try it tastes nice says 80% whey concentrate but anyone else tried it,,


----------



## Mobster

I've seen the Home Bargains product (very similar to Poundstretcher et al). Basic, no frills, does what it says on the tin.


----------



## superdrol

You can normally get protein from the bulk suppliers for less per kg than that? And it's with you in about a day, don't see why you'd even risk it?? If it was a fiver maybe? But even then I'd have more faith what I got was good from said bulk suppliers, just my two penneth!


----------



## TAFFY

superdrol said:


> You can normally get protein from the bulk suppliers for less per kg than that? And it's with you in about a day, don't see why you'd even risk it?? If it was a fiver maybe? But even then I'd have more faith what I got was good from said bulk suppliers, just my two penneth!


 yeh i know what you saying mate i just popped in there for some rice cakes so on and seen it, i normally use gold standard or reflex for shakes around work out, but i mix cheaper stuff with oats or greek yogurt so on just flavour it bit,,


----------



## jones105

TAFFY said:


> ok guys just wondering if anyone has heard or tried x-tone protein seen it in my local homebargains tenner a kilo bought bag chock to try it tastes nice says 80% whey concentrate but anyone else tried it,,


 On my third bag bud...

had the chocolate and vanilla...nice taste,no better or no worse than your basics from my protein...

i do use go nutrition a lot but live near home bargains so just been popping in when Iv ran out


----------



## Wheyman

I love home bargains for this sort of thing, also now and again they sell off short dated proteins etc, plus at the moment they have a official snickers RTD protein drink for £1


----------



## 31205

jones105 said:


> On my third bag bud...
> 
> had the chocolate and vanilla...nice taste,no better or no worse than your basics from my protein...
> 
> i do use go nutrition a lot but live near home bargains so just been popping in when Iv ran out


 f**k that then cos the basics from my protein taste absolutely s**t.


----------



## Endomorph84

sen said:


> f**k that then cos the basics from my protein taste absolutely s**t.


 Chocolate orange doesn't, well nice


----------



## 31205

Endomorph84 said:


> Chocolate orange doesn't, well nice


 I've never tried a decent my protein flavour. Don't think I've ever finished a bag! Worst cheap protein supplier out there imo. That's why the cu**s bombard you with offers every single day.


----------



## jones105

sen said:


> f**k that then cos the basics from my protein taste absolutely s**t.


 Dude I was referring to quality.... My protein,go nutrition,bulkpowders all same thing..

I don't perticular go for flavour, but this X-tone is nice...

i have had chocolate and vanilla and prefer vanilla .....


----------



## jones105

sen said:


> I've never tried a decent my protein flavour. Don't think I've ever finished a bag! Worst cheap protein supplier out there imo. That's why the cu**s bombard you with offers every single day.


 If you read my post,I did mention I used go nutrition more latly as I prefer them..

TBH last time I use my protein I used unflavoured back last year...just given u an honest review on it


----------



## ibscotty

This stuff turned my arse into a weapon of mass destruction. The farts almost made my dogs eyes bleed.

I'm 99% sure I became the world's largest producer of green house gasses for 48 hours post consumption, and raised the earth's temperature by about 4 degrees.


----------



## Tonysco

It's likely a mix of whey, casein, soy etc...

Whatever was left over at the end of production runs.

Technically its the exact some stuff as in the more expensive brands.


----------



## Hulio1

I don't trust that brand. The texture of it is like powdered milk. I usually don't make shakes anymore, just take a scoop to my mouth followed by glass of water. This x-tone thing doesn't dissolve easy, instead it sticks to my teeth, gums, palate etc. just like powdered milk or coffee creamer.


----------



## simonboyle

TAFFY said:


> ok guys just wondering if anyone has heard or tried x-tone protein seen it in my local homebargains tenner a kilo bought bag chock to try it tastes nice says 80% whey concentrate but anyone else tried it,,


Yup. It's fine and does the job. Mixes well and is cheap as chips.


----------



## simonboyle

superdrol said:


> You can normally get protein from the bulk suppliers for less per kg than that? And it's with you in about a day, don't see why you'd even risk it?? If it was a fiver maybe? But even then I'd have more faith what I got was good from said bulk suppliers, just my two penneth!


No you can not. Provide a link with any bulk suppliers with protein for £10 per kg or anywhere near it.

Go.....I'll wait


----------



## simonboyle

TAFFY said:


> yeh i know what you saying mate i just popped in there for some rice cakes so on and seen it, i normally use gold standard or reflex for shakes around work out, but i mix cheaper stuff with oats or greek yogurt so on just flavour it bit,,


He completely wrong


----------



## simonboyle

Stop ****ing bumping old threads


----------

